# I want a sea of motorhomes in the car park!



## THE BRIDGE INN

Hi all. we love this site as it was such a help in the first months of motorhoming and now we are offering a place to stop over. 

We are on the on the A425 between Daventry and Southam at THE BRIDGE INN, NAPTON ON THE HILL, CV47 8NQ 

As fellow motorhomers ( in fact until upstairs at The Bridge is ripped out we are permanant in ours in car park) So we welcome you to wild camp with us, in fact if you do join us we are so convinced you will stay for a few days for a pint or two that tea and toast are free with us in the morning if you can stand eating in your pjs in the pub !
FANCY A MH MEET HERE ...on the oxford canal close to Lemington and Warwick.....how about one of the dates below?
We have events on here through December you may like to attend, please join our Facebook www.facebook.com/bridge.napton or our website www.thebridgenapton.co.uk.
7th December Soloist and acts fron A&R Cabaret
8th December Folk night with William James Pound and his harmonica and his friends
14th A&R Cabaret ...feathers, frills and tassels 
22nd The Harry Rag Band ...come and dance the night away
NEW YEARS EVE Lisa the Diva...she will have you dancing in to 2013 
Hope to see you all xxxxxx Kate and Jim contact is easier through Facebook http//www.Facebook.com/bridge.napton


----------



## flyby

Well then, if you want to see your car park full of mh arrange a meet then????


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

*meet*

I hadnt thought of arranging a meet......xEdited post....choose a date ..see you soon


----------



## Dezi

THE BRIDGE INN said:


> Hi all. we love this site as it was such a help in the first months of motorhoming and now we are offering a place to stop over.
> 
> We are on the on the A425 between Daventry and Southam at THE BRIDGE INN, NAPTON ON THE HILL, CV47 8NQ
> 
> As fellow motorhomers ( in fact until upstairs at The Bridge is ripped out we are permanant in ours in car park) So we welcome you to wild camp with us, in fact if you do join us we are so convinced you will stay for a few days for a pint or two that tea and toast are free with us in the morning if you can stand eating in your pjs in the pub !
> FANCY A MH MEET HERE ...on the oxford canal close to Lemington and Warwick.....how about one of the dates below?
> We have events on here through December you may like to attend, please join our Facebook www.facebook.com/bridge.napton or our website www.thebridgenapton.co.uk.
> 7th December Soloist and acts fron A&R Cabaret
> 8th December Folk night with James Pound and his harmonica and his friends
> 14th A&R Cabaret ...feathers, frills and tassels
> 22nd The Harry Rag Band ...come and dance the night away
> NEW YEARS EVE Lisa the Diva...she will have you dancing in to 2013
> Hope to see you all xxxxxx Kate and Jim



HI, As usual we will be visiting family & friends in the west midlands between Christmas & New year so we may well call in for an overnight on the return down south.

Are the feathers frills & tassels de rigueur ? Not totally sure I still have any that fit.

Dezi  :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Robmac

Sounds like a great place for a meet. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## Ted

Do you mean Will Pound? If so I wish I was nearer, best harmonica player you'll ever jear and lives on a barge!


----------



## donkey too

Place looks great on Google.
I reckon you can expect a visit from people like me (as soon as I am able to drive again), RT, Rob, Firefox.  WOW! this list is beginning to look like a piss artist directory.:lol-053:


----------



## dave and mary

*the bridge inn*

Thanks it sounds great just checking our diary but we will be there soon do you need us to let you know or is it just turn up  :drive:

thanka again


----------



## chubadub

Sounds great, another dog friendly pub, 

That is till my three have been there :dog::dog::dog:, :cheers:


----------



## Funky Farmer

Hi

How many units can you accommodate for a meet?  Just askin'


----------



## daz

fairly local-ish to me, I think I'll pop over one weekend for our inaugural stopover, once I've sorted some heating out, it's bloody cold out there


----------



## jennyp19

Sounds good - I hope we can visit one/two nights in the new year.


----------



## Chris K5

Sound like fun we will have to make a visit some time.

I just found you on google maps, a 3 hour drive for me not sure if we can make it this year but will be up next year.


----------



## Deleted member 14127

What a fantastic offer - thank you. Toast for breakfast too :tongue:

I can see a Southern Frosties New Year meet coming on :banana::banana::cheers::banana::banana:


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Millie said:


> What a fantastic offer - thank you. Toast for breakfast too :tongue:
> 
> I can see a Southern Frosties New Year meet coming on :banana::banana::cheers::banana::banana:



Sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 14127

You lot don't hang about do you - 3 likes in 3 minutes. I take it that means you will be up for a New Year meet then. 

I've already contacted Kate and Jim to see how many vans they can accommodate and will start a new thread if peeps are interested.


----------



## Funky Farmer

Millie said:


> You lot don't hang about do you - 3 likes in 3 minutes. I take it that means you will be up for a New Year meet then.
> 
> I've already contacted Kate and Jim to see how many vans they can accommodate and will start a new thread if peeps are interested.


:ditto:

:mad1::lol-053:


----------



## Bushtrekker

*Thanks for the offer.*

A canal next door for the canoe as well, can't be bad.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Millie said:


> You lot don't hang about do you - 3 likes in 3 minutes. I take it that means you will be up for a New Year meet then.
> 
> I've already contacted Kate and Jim to see how many vans they can accommodate and will start a new thread if peeps are interested.



Yes but the big question is do they sell Doombar?


----------



## Robmac

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Yes but the big question is do they sell Doombar?



According to their website it's John Smiths and Guest beers. perhaps it could be arranged!


----------



## Deleted member 23433

Millie said:


> What a fantastic offer - thank you. Toast for breakfast too :tongue:
> 
> I can see a Southern Frosties New Year meet coming on :banana::banana::cheers::banana::banana:



Sounds like a fab idea:fun:


----------



## Randonneur

I used to drive past your place every day when I worked in Daventry and can confirm it would be a brilliant place for a meet! :dance:

Right on the canal side, so you'll need to be careful which way you turn to go back to your van after a couple of snifta's!!! :cheers: :scared:


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

​hi guys. Yes we are dog friendly. Its turn up whenever you  like unless its on an event night just call ahead but we would love to see fellow motorhomers here x


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

Car park isn't huge maybe 30 cars but can't imagine we will be full with motorhomers but would be nice so I'm guessing tenish ..Google earth the car park cv478nq


----------



## noarlunga

Ted said:


> Do you mean Will Pound? If so I wish I was nearer, best harmonica player you'll ever jear and lives on a barge!



Hey Ted, you're not wrong there. I spent this afternoon next to Will in a London pub playing in a great tune session. If it is Will Pound at the Bridge Inn he's well worth a listen.

This sounds a great pub for a future music meet!

Johnny Adams


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

*yes William James  Pound......amazing*

Will pound and Nicky and friends on the 8th


----------



## lotusanne

That's brilliant!  I really like what you said and also liked the sound of the entertainament - like dancing night away to Harry Rag band!  I googled it and its a 150 miles for me, so not too close, but could well be down that wat some time and definitely one I would like to check out, good luck with it all .:wave:


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

Dezi said:


> HI, As usual we will be visiting family & friends in the west midlands between Christmas & New year so we may well call in for an overnight on the return down south.
> 
> Are the feathers frills & tassels de rigueur ? Not totally sure I still have any that fit.
> 
> Dezi  :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 Ha ha ...no you can wear stocking and suspenders instead....just come as you  are and have fun x


----------



## dave and mary

*a couple of nights*



THE BRIDGE INN said:


> ​hi guys. Yes we are dog friendly. Its turn up whenever you  like unless its on an event night just call ahead but we would love to see fellow motorhomers here x



Hi , would it be ok to take up your offer this friday for a couple of nights thanks.  :drive:


----------



## Admin

My Parents used to live a stones through from here at Ventnor Farm Marina


----------



## Funky Farmer

Admin said:


> My Parents used to live a stones through from here at Ventnor Farm Marina



Woo Hoo
We will keep an eye out for the blue plaque ... :wacko:


----------



## Ted

noarlunga said:


> Hey Ted, you're not wrong there. I spent this afternoon next to Will in a London pub playing in a great tune session. If it is Will Pound at the Bridge Inn he's well worth a listen.
> 
> This sounds a great pub for a future music meet!
> 
> Johnny Adams



Nicky and Will played a concert in our house recently, 30 very happy people in out front room. Incredible. A barrel of Roosters Yankee, far superior to Doombar, helped the gig along!


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

dave and mary said:


> Hi , would it be ok to take up your offer this friday for a couple of nights thanks.  :drive:



Hope you got my message ?


----------



## dave and mary

*friday*



THE BRIDGE INN said:


> Hope you got my message ?



yes thanks see you friday


----------



## kimbowbill

Brill, how refreshing, i will put you on my list of friendly places to stay and will be arranging a meet at yours come the spring

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 21686

kimbowbill said:


> Brill, how refreshing, i will put you on my list of friendly places to stay and will be arranging a meet at yours come the spring
> 
> thanks



Niceto see you around kimbo I've missed you. :sad:


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

kimbowbill said:


> Brill, how refreshing, i will put you on my list of friendly places to stay and will be arranging a meet at yours come the spring
> 
> thanks


 fabulous!


----------



## THE BRIDGE INN

dave and mary said:


> yes thanks see you friday



 lovely to meet you x Kate and Jim


----------



## Aladdinsane

*A refreshing attitude*

Bog off Scarborough!! and I live there.


----------



## Derk

*New year*

Hi, we are considering options for a New year bash. Are any other motorhomes staying over new year and do we need to book?
Cheers
Derk


----------



## dave and mary

*2 great days at the BRIDGE INN*

We have never been to a pub and felt like locals after only 2 days but we did here

The car park was not full of m/h but what a great time we have had this weekend, our hosts Kate and Jim made us feel welcome as soon as we arrived. On friday night there was cabaret on so you could eat and be entertained, the food was good and a good choice, alternatively you could just sit and chater in the lounge. The pub is right by the canal so a good walk along the towpath, this we did up to the marina and saw a good selection of barges. The car park is of a good size and has a field attached to it so for the summer months there is a lot of possibilities. The highlight of our weekend was saturday night a group of 7 folk musicians had a jam session in one of the bars, it was impossible it keep your feet still. you could join in if you felt like it, just a great evening. So keep an eye out
 on their web site for future events, as its well worth going, we intend to return very soon.


----------



## Deleted member 21686

I will certainly be trying out this venue and perhaps we can have a frosties meet there.


----------



## Chris K5

We are definitely going to have to visit here.


----------



## bayneclan

We have done a few of the suggested pubs on this site and can say we have yet to be disappointed but most have been a good trek away so this would be fab for a quick break, we will definitely be making a visit very soon


----------

